# Adrian Flux quote nearly floored me !!!



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Just had a quote from Adrian Flux for my R32 GTR....hooooly [email protected], I never thought it would be THIS much !

30 Year old driver with Full no claims, 5K a year policy, S&D use only, secure parking and Cat 1 Alram & Immob plus Tracker fitted.

Mods : Alloys, Suspension, Brakes, ECU, Exhaust, Filters, Front Mount I/C

£2100 Fully Comp with £500 excess !

Thats not an agreed value policy either, he said they wouldnt be able to do one of these because it's a Jap Import and becasue it's too modified (although thay used to do we one years ago on my R5GTT which had about 10K spent on it and was insured for 15K!)

Anyone got any ideas ?

I've tried A Plan and London Victoria but cant get hold of anyone to quote me.....


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Haha that's rubbish. Try Greenlight - they insured me with all mods declared, 450bhp, 26yo with 3yrs no claims - for £1000 :clap:


----------



## Spoons (Jul 6, 2005)

Tell them where to put their quote.
A Plan... R33 GTRV, All mods declared to 430bhp, agreed value 27k, clean license, full protected ncb, secure parking, unlimited miles, Northants area, £665..... Old gipper age group of 44.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Spoke to Matt @ A-Plan !

£1089 with £500 excess......now that's more like it 

They're not forcing me to put a Tracker on it either.....I prob still will get one but saves me 500odd to start with.


----------



## lynsey444 (Mar 28, 2005)

Adrian Flux are crap they only quote high because they dont know what there talking about, so they quote high to put you off.Dont know why they advertise as WE ENSURE ANY MOODED MOTOR bull s**t


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

im with Adian flux im paying £980 limited miliage for 600 bhp fully comp they even beet A plan!


----------



## Windscreen Guy (Nov 6, 2005)

Warwick Davies:clap:


----------



## Geordieboy (Dec 27, 2005)

lynsey444 said:


> Adrian Flux are crap they only quote high because they dont know what there talking about, so they quote high to put you off.Dont know why they advertise as WE ENSURE ANY MOODED MOTOR bull s**t



Working in King Lynn for a while i got talking to a person who works for flux....they dont like insuring nissans, cossies etc...dont ask me why but they dont...no problems with the suped up bean tins but they dont like the big performance vehicles.


----------



## phatsupraboytt (Jun 3, 2005)

got the R33 GTR V-Spec with mods (most declared) see for sale section,
Im 26, 8 years ncb, sp30 and have owned it for a year and a half, im paying with A-Plan only £764 fully comp.

That i thought was a bargain..


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

Spoons said:


> Tell them where to put their quote.
> A Plan... R33 GTRV, All mods declared to 430bhp, agreed value 27k, clean license, full protected ncb, secure parking, unlimited miles, Northants area, £665..... Old gipper age group of 44.


i didn't think A plan did agreed value policies ?


----------



## mava_rules (Feb 22, 2006)

im with adrian flux, 21 r32 gtr £1200 tpft with cat 1 alarm and mods. kept on drive overnight 3 years no claims clean license (dont know how lol) and thats s d and p.


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

TBH Egger Lawson (aka Competition Car Insurance) - my renewal just came through for an R33GTR Vspec 95 plate, 5k miles per annum, garaged, used every day, 39 year old + wife - £681....but...and here's the fantastic bit....

4 free track days per year, then £40 per day (with approved organisers)!!!!:clap: 

They even added windscreen insurance to mine (they don;t always cover it, probably due to more exotic track cars):bowdown1:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Ian, was that with their Demon Tweeks policy? Is your car modified?

Cheers,

Iain


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

The policy/underwriter is TBH Egger Lawson - nothing to do with Demon Tweeks?


web link http://www.competition-car-insurance.co.uk/.

My car is mild stage 1 modified - all mods declared (including wheels, leather ineterior, exhaust & breathing mods, oil cooler, brakes & suspension etc).

You just have to take your time with them and get a quote and then add-on the extras.:thumbsup: 

My original quote for £700 *last year*, was fine but I added on my wife and extra cover for me to drive any other car (not normally covered) and the final price was £735.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Thanks Ian.

I have been insured with THB EL for three years. They no longer insure extensively modified cars under the policy that you have, which is why I wanted to clarify. They refered me, and others, to a policy with Demon Tweeks which is still underwritten by Competition Car Insurance, but you don't get the free track days.  The car is effectively insured for the book value and the modifications are insured for an agreed value seperately.


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

God, I'm really surprised by that, I thought the whole point of their insuracne was for home made/high end/modified rac track style cars.

Having said that, they withdrew windscreen cover and I asked them to put it back for everyday driving, but accept track cover for windscreen has gone:bawling: 

Will they not cover you on the original scheme but then pay for track days at the £40 per day rate they quote?

bummah


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

IMS said:


> Will they not cover you on the original scheme but then pay for track days at the £40 per day rate they quote?


I WISH!!! Try £240+ per day with an agreed car/mods total value of £40k.

£350+ for the 'Ring!

I could tell you how much some others are paying for track days on cars insured for £60K+, but I am breaking into a sweat just thinking about it. lol


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

second to THB Egger lawson. Have been with them for years. I bought R34 gtr when i was 24 with 550hp all mods delared, £1200

Now im 28 have an R33 with 650bhp worth of mods and a fully steel engine, 6 points and 2 yrs ncb only £830.. Not bad and its on a guranteed value so no nasty surprises.

Gerry


----------

